# [Illustrator 10] Pinsel erstellen



## kingg19 (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte euch fragen oder darum bitten ob mir einer veraten kann wie man ein eigenen Pinsel in Illustrator 10 erstellt. 
Also was ich brauche ist ein (Muster)pinsel mit einem Tropfenförmigen Endstücken.  

Danke

In Love King G


----------



## Xcurse (21. Juni 2006)

das interessiert mich auch, weiß einer die Antwort? :


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

1.) Das Muster zeichnen
2.) Auf den Reiter "Pinsel" in der Stil-Palette klicken (Shortcut F5)
3.) Auf das kleine Symbol "neuer Pinsel" klicken
4.) die gewünschte Pinseleigenschaft einstellen

Gruß


----------

